# Nexus 7 bootloader



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

My cousin and I both just got our nexus 7's and noticed something weird when in the boot loader.

You can go into the boot loader, but once you plug your USB cable up to it then the device freezes. I can't even scroll up to power on or anything. Even if you unplug the cable, it stays frozen.

Sdk is updated to 16 and everything, but I'm still having problems with the drivers. I'm hoping that's the problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry guys.

In your sdk, go to extras> Google> USB drivers and it has the boot loader driver.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iceagemikey2 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm having the same problem and I can't get out of it. I'm getting an access is denied message when trying to install drivers via device manager...


----------



## htowngtr (Sep 7, 2011)

iceagemikey2 said:


> I'm having the same problem and I can't get out of it. I'm getting an access is denied message when trying to install drivers via device manager...


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766220

use these with device manager

I had it locked up too and it was the only way to get fastboot access to force an unlock and reboot


----------

